

10 Reason Why Eminem's Music Can Help Your StartUp - digithin
http://longshotstartupgirl.blogspot.com/

======
digithin
Why do I have an orange asterisk? am I banned? You have to have an open mind
to read my post. Cause that is the land I live in. OPEN

~~~
duncan_bayne
Tim Minchin had something to say about this ("if you open your mind too much
your brains will fall out"):

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFO6ZhUW38w](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFO6ZhUW38w)

I doubt I'll change your mind in one post, but: Eminem's music, Eminem's
_culture_ is the exact opposite of the entrepreneurial enlightenment culture
that breeds success.

